# Breaking News: Sixers stink



## Odom07 (Jul 15, 2002)

They are going to sign free agent Greg Buckner and thats it!...They have no frontcourt and have no one that can shoot. What a waste of management. Larry Brown is an excellent coach, but as far as talent evaluating, he is one of the worst!...
The Sixers will enter next season with the same core of banged up bodies as last year. They will do nothing to improve and will fall in the playoffs again. Greg Buckner is a 6-4 guard who plays like a power forward, where he played in college. He is a solid defender and rebounder, but not a scorer. Will someone let Brown and King know that we need scoring, not more defense!...Geeesh!..what a bunch of crap!...The season will end before it begins!..DC and McKie hurt, AI in a cell and garbage on the court!


----------



## 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Wow you obviously know nothing.

Last season Iverson, McKie, Coleman EVERYONE was hurt throughout the season. Iverson wasn't there the first 8 games.

They played under 20 games with the starting 5.

Iverson isn't going to be in a cell, pay attention and read some news (i recommend philly.com, as their Iverson articles are probably the most realistic) This case will be dismissed faster than you'll think. 

Where have the clippers been the past...oh...238123892389 years?

bah :upset:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *3 *
> Wow you obviously know nothing.
> 
> Last season Iverson, McKie, Coleman EVERYONE was hurt throughout the season. Iverson wasn't there the first 8 games.
> ...


He actually has a point. We need scoring and the Sixers have done nothing and I mean nothing to adress that need. I hate their personnel decisions at times


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah*

everything is iffy, thought the sixers weren't healthy all season, its not like they made huuuuuge steps in imporiving, i like salmons and cisse, but i think if we use damone brown and clancy right, they could be impacts. 

AS for Buckner, he could do somethings, he had good size and would probably play weel with iverson since he is taller. We will find out.


----------



## Odom07 (Jul 15, 2002)

Everyone's excuse is "they were injured and didnt play together all year"...Booooo-Hooooo!...So what!..They stink!..

The sixers have done NOTHING to improve from a team that couldnt beat the Celtics in the playoffs!!!..
Instead they will sign a defensive player in Buckner even though we cant score or shoot!...Wake up 3...you (<b><font color=blue>Please do NOT call other posters names - especially ones that insult their intelligence. Thanks. - TR)</b></font> The Sixers should have been hot on Devean George of the Lakers. He is 6-8 225 and is the perfect fit for the small forward spot. He can shoot and is a great defender. The 2000 season was a once in a decade thing and wont happen again.....this decade anyway!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Odom07 *
> Everyone's excuse is "they were injured and didnt play together all year"...Booooo-Hooooo!...So what!..They stink!..
> 
> The sixers have done NOTHING to improve from a team that couldnt beat the Celtics in the playoffs!!!..
> Instead they will sign a defensive player in Buckner even though we cant score or shoot!...Wake up 3...you XXXXX(<b><font color=blue>Edited out.)TR.</b></font>The Sixers should have been hot on Devean George of the Lakers. He is 6-8 225 and is the perfect fit for the small forward spot. He can shoot and is a great defender. The 2000 season was a once in a decade thing and wont happen again.....this decade anyway!


What would the point of courting Devean George have been? Once the cap was cut, it was absolutely obvious that he was headed back to the Lakers.

You talk about the Sixers lack of moves, but they landed Efthimos Rentzias, who might not be a guaranteed success, but he will get heavy playing minutes in the rotation. Also you have to factor in that Deke and DC will get their minutes.

I'm a Sixers fan through and through and I won't go crying about the injured team being out there.. but if you want to talk about area vacancies let's talk:

Clippers draft Wilcox, and Ely.. don't make trade for PG which is a position that could put them over the top.

While Sixers are going after defense, something was proved that they needed, because of the Celtics offensive output in the fourth quarter of game five..

But remember, if 2000 was a once in a decade thing, remember that Clippers making it to the playoffs is even rarer.

That's all,

-Tim


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PhillyPhanatic *
> 
> 
> What would the point of courting Devean George have been? Once the cap was cut, it was absolutely obvious that he was headed back to the Lakers.
> ...


I feel some of those sentiments Tim but think about this. The sixers look like the are about to sign Greg Buckner. a 6' 4" Power forward. I know he is listed as a 2. but if you have ever seen him play he is really a 4. Every single team in the league has a 2 player scoring tandem except the sixers. Devean possibly would have provided them that. what the point of playing D when only one person is scoring.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> I feel some of those sentiments Tim but think about this. The sixers look like the are about to sign Greg Buckner. a 6' 4" Power forward. I know he is listed as a 2. but if you have ever seen him play he is really a 4. Every single team in the league has a 2 player scoring tandem except the sixers. Devean possibly would have provided them that. what the point of playing D when only one person is scoring.


Sixers need to trade...trade for something. The East keeps getting stronger and now it seems AI may be getting some jail time. If he is accounted on all those charges, he'll be locked up. After AI, Philly has nothing...at least in my view.:no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> Sixers need to trade...trade for something. The East keeps getting stronger and now it seems AI may be getting some jail time. If he is accounted on all those charges, he'll be locked up. After AI, Philly has nothing...at least in my view.:no:


When you say accounted on those charges what do you mean devestata? He got out without even having to post bail. That right there tells you he wont do any time. The witness they have been saying in the paper here in Philly is no longer credible. If he is acquitted he wont do any time. Hit me back stata:grinning:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> When you say accounted on those charges what do you mean devestata? He got out without even having to post bail. That right there tells you he wont do any time. The witness they have been saying in the paper here in Philly is no longer credible. If he is acquitted he wont do any time. Hit me back stata:grinning:


lol...I didn't know he got out on bail. I thought he was still being prosecuted on charges? lol...forgive me. They have to trade Deke while they have some value on him. Hit me back Beezy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> lol...I didn't know he got out on bail. I thought he was still being prosecuted on charges? lol...forgive me. They have to trade Deke while they have some value on him. Hit me back Beezy.


That is what I have been saying all along. You dont need a real "center" in the East. THey definitely have to get rid of Mutombo while he has some value


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> That is what I have been saying all along. You dont need a real "center" in the East. THey definitely have to get rid of Mutombo while he has some value


Which is something I've been saying all offseason..

They want him out West, why not send him packing? Billy King has said all offseason how he wants to get more athletic, and the team has been trying to get Keon Clark. So here's my question was that Bonzi Wells/Dale Davis for Deke trade really a possibility?

I would think it was especially after the Blazers took Qyntel Woods, with their already logjammed SG/SF problems. And they need a true center who they think can stop Shaq (hey, we can keep a secret can't we?  ).

But since we're getting Buckner, and most likely giving him the starting position (why can't McKie just start), that cancels out that trade I just mentioned.

But here's something:

What ever happened to the Sixers interest in Rodney Rogers? I would much rather have him on the roster then Keon, because of his versatility, and he has proven that he can play the three-four-five positions in the East.

Or we could go with the last option, sign Buckner, don't do anything else. And then wait until next year when Coleman's and Geiger's contracts come off the payroll, then we can jump in feet first into the free agent market.

-Tim


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*the posibilities*

are unlimited. I think that Buckner could od somethings for our team, because LB can squeeze things out of old players that many people never knew they had. 


If I had my choice between Rogers and Clark , I'd say Rogers also because of his versatility and perimter shooting. Clark seems a bit overated to me, especially for what he is asking for. Rogers is a veteran, and can be an assasin from outside which can open up lanes for Iverson to drive. While Clark may be very quick as a center, his game does seem that tremendous to me. 

Bonzi Wells would be a great fit for this team, I love his game but I really dont see us making that deal. I also want Deke out, I thought there would be a high chance of a Raef 4 Deke deal, but that doesn't look like its going to happen, so the other team that would want Deke is porbably Portland.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hey BEEZ, I certainly hope you are subscribing to Iverson's tagline in your signature...maybe you are being facetious, but I believe that really shows Ivy's immaturity.

The fact that he doesn't take practice seriously is a real problem. He may not need it all that much, but he is setting a crappy example for the younger kids (and his fellow teammates) on the team with that kind of attitude.

Of course, that whole "practice" thing blanches next to recent Ivy events...never a dull moment with this guy. :grinning:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*And Philly fans*

will get to see all those moments, because if it ever comes down to getting rid of Allen or Larry, who do you think would go , and unpredictable 30 ppg player or an old school coach. we have to remember that the business is full of money seeking maniacs. Allen can change your opinion of him week to week. He is one of those guys.

If he ever does mature and fufill the potential that we all know he has then the Sixers could be in contention each and every year for about 3 or 4 years.

But now we also have to factor in Allens playing style, the rugged thug who takes a hit every time down the court. He is still 27 but much like what happened to Travis Best this year, Allen eventually will lose his quickness and step. It probably wont be for a few seasons but that means we have to build somethings for the future.

Sameul Dalembert should be penciled in along with Damone Brown, Cisse, and Salmons. Possibly a wildcard with Rientzias. I thin kthe only other way we could build for Iverson while still factoring in the future would be via trade. And the only thing other then Iverson that teams might be interested in is Dikembe Mutumbo.

We all know from experience that Mutumbo is old , reallly old. He is not going to get any faster, and probably not better physically. There is always the mentality factor but when against guys like Shaq that does not matter. We need to trade Mutumbo to an older, team looking to win now in the west. The Blazers are a high possibility. And Bonzi would be a great fit for us. It sounds easier said then done, but all that could really work out for us.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

My opinion on all of this is that Philly needs a guy or guys that can shoot, as Iverson is a scorer and really their only scorer. They needed a George or a Rodney Rogers who can shoot. Buckner is a good defender, but that doesn't address the lack of pure shooting this club needs - especially when Iverson is not scoring as well in some games, which happens.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

the perimeter game was something that was originally adressed with Kukoc, then we dealt him and tried to address it with Hapring who is defintely far from being a pure shooter. Rogers would be a great fit, when Iverson is out , Aaron Mckie usually takes on the scoring load but with Rogers who can be an assasin that would really help out.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Hey BEEZ, I certainly hope you are subscribing to Iverson's tagline in your signature...maybe you are being facetious, but I believe that really shows Ivy's immaturity.
> 
> The fact that he doesn't take practice seriously is a real problem. He may not need it all that much, but he is setting a crappy example for the younger kids (and his fellow teammates) on the team with that kind of attitude.
> ...


Wasn't the full quote, "if I'm injured I can't practice, I mean were talking about practice, its practice man"?


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

trade mutombo and snow.......its the only way


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Hey BEEZ, I certainly hope you are subscribing to Iverson's tagline in your signature...maybe you are being facetious, but I believe that really shows Ivy's immaturity.
> 
> The fact that he doesn't take practice seriously is a real problem. He may not need it all that much, but he is setting a crappy example for the younger kids (and his fellow teammates) on the team with that kind of attitude.
> ...


YeahMy tagline got me yelled at and beat on when Iposted at other sites. People just dont seem to believe that AI *NEEDS* practice. They think just because he is ready to go at game time doesnt mean he needs to take care of his body or get in the gym and work on that jumper and other nuances of his game. I just dont understand how he thinks hes among the best when doesnt take the time out to be the best he could possibly be:no:


----------

